# Hey Chicago!! Big storm down the road!



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Go to Accuweather and check out their blog's. There's one called A Big storm down the road. According to their graphics this storm is going to pretty much hit the same area as last week with significant snowfall! I say go for it!!! It would be a great way to end this miserable month! payup payup payup :salute:


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not seeing this? All I see is possibly some snow (no details) Sunday Night into Monday. Also maybe some snow on and off the rest of the week for Franklin Park, IL.

Ken


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

newlooklandscp said:


> I'm not seeing this? All I see is possibly some snow (no details) Sunday Night into Monday. Also maybe some snow on and off the rest of the week for Franklin Park, IL.
> 
> Ken


Hey Ken, It's an article written by one of their staff. Click on the Winter Storm Center and you'll see the blog....Big Storm down the road.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgarden/home/tenday/60540?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_home

maybe monday?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

It's changed already....just a chance of snow showers. But hey, maybe God will grant us a couple 2 inches or so....something so we can get out our toys and play!


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Lots of rain in the forecast.....


----------

